# 60x18x18



## x420xNick (Mar 6, 2004)

I just bought this tank from someone who had no room. No one knew exactly how many gallons it was. Im think 125 but not sure. Thanx.


----------



## Guerillah (Apr 11, 2004)

84 gallons


----------



## pythonwill (Feb 2, 2003)

LxWxH/231=gal.

60x18x18/231= 84


----------



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

its 319 litres which is 70 gallons

check here


----------



## mori0174 (Mar 31, 2004)

hmmm....two different calculators for volume give two different answers... I used my dimensions to test for my 40 gal, and I got 40...So i would go with the one on this site, which says 84 gallons.


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

mori0174 Apr 19 2004 said:


> hmmm....two different calculators for volume give two different answers... I used my dimensions to test for my 40 gal, and I got 40...So i would go with the one on this site, which says 84 gallons.


The reason why their are two different answers is that one is in U.S. gals (84) and the other is in Imperial gals (70) (used in the U.K.) .


----------



## mrnewbie (Apr 14, 2004)

Red Eyes said:


> mori0174 Apr 19 2004 said:
> 
> 
> > hmmm....two different calculators for volume give two different answers... I used my dimensions to test for my 40 gal, and I got 40...So i would go with the one on this site, which says 84 gallons.
> ...


 forgot to add that bit


----------



## Noe (Aug 22, 2003)

pythonwill said:


> LxWxH/231=gal.
> 
> 60x18x18/231= 84


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

84.16 gallons

call it an 85 gallon


----------



## ralphinnj (Mar 2, 2003)

It is actually 76.32 gallons of water. People always use the outer dimension to calculate and that is wrong. It is the ID that counts. On a tank that size, the walls are about 3/8" thick. That means the calculation should be:

(60-0.75)*(18-0.75)^2 = 76.32

RL


----------

